# Tutorial on Full PLL (part 1)



## rubiksczar (Apr 1, 2011)

If you like this video more pll cases coming soon


----------



## NaeosPsy (Apr 1, 2011)

Good A Perm. >.<


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 1, 2011)

you should rewrite the A perm as you execute it, with the x in the beginning making it RUD not RFB.


----------



## Nopedk (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the A perms, I was having alot problems recognising them. I will definetely relearn them, except the A(a) perm, it's easier with the x in the beginning.
Thank you very much


----------



## tx789 (Aug 7, 2011)

4 month bump


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 7, 2011)

tx789 said:


> 4 month bump


 
So? It's a tutorial, and he wanted to say thank you.


----------

